# Starting IUI round 2 any time now...anyone else out there?



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Evening all,

Have got my AF cramps this afternoon with a vengeance.  If I'm right I think I'll be on either tomorrow or maybe Sunday so will be stimming and scanning next week.  Just wondering if there are any other lovely ladies starting around the same time?

x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya danii, aye, i'm on day 8 today    of my first (of this lot) go, fifth go altogether. xo


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Dannii I am on my second go of IUI, I should be getting basted on Friday x


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Wee Emma and Jennyewren,

Glad to know I'm not alone.  Am only on day 2 today (typically AF decided to turn up 2 days later than normal just because I'm waiting for her!).  Started my clomid today and have scan 1 tomorrow (bleah!).

How are you both doing? xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya  

well i had the surprise of my life on monday, i rang to find out the day befores blood results to be told we were to go in on tuesday (day 9!)

so i'm presently on my 2ww far quicker than i expected


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Girls just wondering how you are doing?


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

I think I'll be on day 1 tomorrow, judging by sore belly today!
I'm really early after having a long cycle last time.  Very odd for me as I am usually clockwork - albeit short - with my cycles.

This will be my first IUI so am quite apprehensive about it all.


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Meowtothemoon - You have nothing to worry about with regards to the IUI although the 2ww is a bit of a drag xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Can someone clarify for me the exact definition of day 1…
Is it the first day you start to bleed (ie even if late into the day before it really starts)
Or is it the first full day of bleeding?

Confused...


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

It is the first day you start to bleed regardless of the time of day.  Any days prior that you may have a brownish discharge (TMI) is not counted.  Day one is the day you start to bleed and the last day of your cycle is the day before your next bleed xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Jennyewren. 

So much to remember and so much to know!  
I am on day 1.  Gulp!


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey ladies how are we all? Am on day 12 today, had scan this morning and have 2 good follies, but am a bit dispondant since I had 2 last time and this time we did higher doses of puregon to try and get 3 or 4 but it didn't happen  due for basting on Monday.  How's everyone else coming? X


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Danii

Hopefully those 2 follies will be all you need.  

I'm on day 2 but for the first time ever, I am having the strangest AF.  It stopped for 12 hrs yesterday and restarted this morning, then stopped for about 8 hours today.  I really have no idea what is going on, and as it is the weekend, I can't phone the clinic to find out if I should carry on.  

I just took my first Clomid tonight as I figure no point mucking about in case it is all normal from here.  
I have my first scan booked for Monday.  

Am just starting to realise how hard it is to do this alone…


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first treatment. I started doing an IVF, but didn't respond. I have only one follie, but it was growing nicely on Monday. Tomorrow is the big day : the decisive scan (probably). I'm ambivalent about my clinic. I completely lost trust in them, now I am hoping to recover as per my most recent conversations with them. They gave me the impression I was not at all important and I became increasingly concerned about well they were applying whatever knowledge they are supposed to have in IVF to my case. 

From my conversation with the doctor yesterday it looks like we will go with IUI on Friday. I am advised that I'll probably take ovitrelle tomorrow and go to the clinic on Friday for IUI. It's just not worth the IVF-ICSI try with one follie (I have to pay for everything, no insurance, real expensive treatment 5K€). 

So I took cetrotide, menopur, and my last gonal  yesterday. Today I'm supposed to take menopur and cetrotide. 

I have a question : does cetrotide always work to refrain the natural ovulation? Is this the right part of the forum to ask? 
my mucus is like egg white today. Is it supposed to get like that even though I took cetrotide to stop the ovulation now?

And I also wanted to say : good luck to everyone.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry, esperanzav, I can't answer your question, but just wanted to say sorry that you don't feel good about your clinic.  
I do hope you get something good out of this treatment - even if it is to know what to do next time round.  Fingers crossed.   

I had a scan yesterday and apparently everything looks normal so I am going back on Friday for another.  
I'm excited but nervous!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

bfn for me. 

had a bit of a meltdown yesterday but feel a bit better today, i have 3 more goes so may as well try my best.

esperanzav, i have never even heard cetrotide, never used it? did you hear back if its iui?   

meow, good luck


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

ah wee emma, i'm so sorry      - you are completely entitled to have a meltdown, this journey is not easy!  My DH always says that the meltdown stage is a completely beneficial part of the process and I think he has a point.  No point feeling guilty about feeling bad, its bad enough already!

Sorry esperanzav I can't help either - I wonder if you might get more joy if you post one of your own threads as a question, or maybe ask on one of the general boards?

take care ladies, he's hoping for us all xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry, wee emma…  
I can so understand the need for a meltdown.   

Take care x


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for your replies... I'll post another thread...


----------

